# leave planner web based



## sudiphans (Oct 20, 2011)

please help me in making leave planner (web based) so that i could manage the leave of our staff. may be in php


----------



## Garbage (Oct 24, 2011)

sudiphans said:


> please help me in making leave planner (web based) so that i could manage the leave of our staff. may be in php



Okay. So, what help do you want?


----------



## manaskumar (Nov 20, 2011)

sudiphans said:


> please help me in making leave planner (web based) so that i could manage the leave of our staff. may be in php



Please don't post Title of the software code you want help with. Always post requirements in bullet point, like

Maximum of 24 holidays for all employees annually
Saturday Sunday excluded
Holidays Excluded
maximum of 10 leaves at time

In this way we can help you with code,remember we cannot visualize business logic behind your software title.


----------

